
Android's unintentional beneficiary: Funambol - davidw
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10413294-16.html
======
samstokes
"ten of the top mobile companies use Funambol"

 _"greater than 100-percent sales growth every quarter"_

Wow, I was aware of the Funambol software (pretty much the only free/OSS
SyncML server out there... shame it's Java), but I had no idea the services
company was doing so well.

Data point for the "can you make money from open source?" conversation.

